# Screenwise modum problem



## norskgoodess (Nov 26, 2012)

My husband and I belong to Screenwise panel and have a problem trying to log in . We should be able to go to myrouter.local/signin and that should take us to the sign in page, but since we got this new Acer laptop with windows 8, we cant log in. Screenwise says it's Acers problem, Acer says it's our isp. Help!:banghead:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

According to this:
Google

you just need to add an Google browser extension. You confirmed with google support this extension was added?
Did you let google support know you are running windows 8?

This is not a isp issue nor is it a Acer issue. Most likely its a Windows 8 issue.


----------

